# My 2012 DIY Alaskan Moose...



## 7MM Magnum

AWESOME Vid !!

Can't wait for episode #3,....


----------



## 6667supersport

Awesome, bring on #3 .


----------



## Ranger Ray

You'll be reliving those memories for the rest of your life.


----------



## brushbuster

tobusyhavinfun said:


> Yeah Larry also has another packraft launching this year, the PR-49 with similar principals.
> We used the Self Bailing Big Rig which has seperate air chambers on each side and the floor has 5 chambers...
> Great little boat for access into areas that have not been traversed before but there are pro's and con's to everything. Episode 3 you will see one of the possible challenges that a lightweight raft presents.


 Glad to see he made it with seperate chambers. Amazing he got it down to 11 pounds. I see a new raft for my future.
I cant wait for #3.


----------



## Linda G.

I'm looking forward to the third video, too! Very well done so far! Couple of questions, had either of you hunted Alaska before? You both seem very knowledgeable and well-prepared. It take guts to hunt Alaska for the first time, I bet. But I thought you had to have a guide for big game in Alaska? Anyhow, looking forward to the next video!


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Linda G. said:


> I'm looking forward to the third video, too! Very well done so far! Couple of questions, had either of you hunted Alaska before? You both seem very knowledgeable and well-prepared. It take guts to hunt Alaska for the first time, I bet. But I thought you had to have a guide for big game in Alaska? Anyhow, looking forward to the next video!


Thanks Linda! Neither one of us had ever been to or hunted AK, We did do COUNTLESS hours and hours of research and planning. The key to being confident in Alaska is being confident that you are prepared for anything. 4 years in the Marine Corps grunts gives you that kind of confidence:evil:
We did not have a guide and non residents need a guide only to hunt Sheep, Goats and Grizz in AK. Everything else is open to non res. DIY


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Hello! 

Episode 3 is up...DIY hunting is all about overcoming challenges 

https://vimeo.com/52608037


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I tell you what I have put together some adventures in Alaska, Wyoming and Colorado to name a few. Off trail blazing our own path and at the end it wasn't just about the trip, the sights, the fishing, it was about the challenges, the ability to adapt and overcome, and making it............I got to say I am impressed as hell....not with just the trip, but with the planning and preparation, the mind set to step out into nowhere, and the can do attitude.......there are guys that would panic, give up and just be lost...................now get to work on the rest of the videos.


----------



## dhosera

Nice work! Bad Luck though....


----------



## brushbuster

Way to improvise overcome and adapt marines.
So how did that seam blow? Just a seam failure?


----------



## Big K

What an outstanding voyage! I can't thank you enough for taking the time to share your experience with the rest of us. Someday I hope I can partake in an adventure similar to yours.

You are bringing us episode 4 aren't you?


----------



## djd

Great video, expierence of a lifetime. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## 7MM Magnum

Again,.. a GREAT video documentation of your hunt in Alaska,.. waiting for more !


----------



## folpak

thats good stuff! truely Gods country


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Just want to say thanks for all the positive comments. This whole experience has been a dream come true for me since I was a little kid. I am happy to share it and I am really glad it is being enjoyed by more than just myself. You guys are keeping me motivated to work faster and make it a good production :


----------



## rockafed

Kudos on the videos. I have enjoyed watching them. Thanks for taking the time put together the videos and to share. You guys were down to bare essentials if you only had 80 lbs of gear. Great adventure


----------



## SPITFIRE

Excellent what an adventure so far!!!


----------



## 6667supersport

#3 was great, don't be to rushed to get #4 done, somethings are worth the wait .


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Here is episode 4

Its kind of a low part of the hunt. We were so exhausted at times that we did not get out the cameras so I have limited footage, Hard to make it look exciting, I guess its safe to say that hunting is hours of no action and nothing happening with a few bursts of excitement.... drag drag drag, camp, drag drag drag, eat, drag drag drag....

https://vimeo.com/52978552


----------



## 6667supersport

#4 Was great, some awesome sights. Awaiting #5 .


----------



## billya

Awesome. Can't Wait for #5.

Thats alot of work.


----------



## Ricecreek

Great Job with the total hunt and video. Looks too tuff for acouple of old farts. Even tuffer than my swamp, ha ha. Great adventure, should of done something like than when I was younger. Looking forward to #5.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Great video, had to chuckle at the Rookie Mistake.....that almost all of us have made............but only a fortunate very few get to do it with a Moose.:lol:

Can't wait for 5.


----------



## PaleRider

Great adventure and videos. Your adaptation to misfortune was great....necessity is the mother of invention. Looking forward to more of this adventure.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

PaleRider said:


> Great adventure and videos. Your adaptation to misfortune was great....necessity is the mother of invention. Looking forward to more of this adventure.


Looks like a good time doesn't it Russ


----------



## PaleRider

2PawsRiver said:


> Looks like a good time doesn't it Russ


Yes it does, that's my kind of trip..........dropped off in the middle of nowhere and fight to get back to civilization all the while being chased by brown bears. :lol:


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

You guys pretty much nailed the goal of the trip  Get dropped and make it back as the top priority, hunting took a back seat to that...
Great fun! This trip defined a saying that I really like and it became so true on this adventure!

"Sometimes you find yourself out in the middle of nowhere and sometimes out in the middle of nowhere you find yourself."

For that 10 days in the bush, Thoughts about work or personal problems and all of those outside stress factors in your life do not exist. Your mind is totally focused on one thing only, Shelter, Fire, Water, Food, and hunting, in that order. 

Great fun is an understatement, A trip like this changes your life perspective...



PaleRider said:


> Yes it does, that's my kind of trip..........dropped off in the middle of nowhere and fight to get back to civilization all the while being chased by brown bears. :lol:


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Working very hard on the final episode guys. I did all of the filming by myself with novice equipment so its pretty tough to get it to look good. I hope the footage I have of the final phase of the trip is worthy. Dont want to dissapoint you all... You guys are blowing me away with all of the appreciation.Thank you! I am having fun reliving the experience and sharing it all with ya!

I am doing my best to meet your expectations and make it a good one! 

Its the whitetail rut... that is also making it difficult. I keep flirting with a nice little buck that has me a little preoccupied 

Keep tuned in, I will let you know as soon as I get it out 

MOST IMPORTANTLY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVIL DOGS!! you know who you are...


----------



## beer and nuts

I didn't go back through the thread to see if this has already been mentioned or not, but what camera(s) were you using and what program are you using to edit the film??? Thanks


----------



## mcfish

Fantastic! Those pot lickers on the outdoor channels ain't got nothing on you guys.

Can't wait for 5


----------



## frzngfshr

Ok now you guys have me ticked off! I only have my android phone with me and i cant watch videos for some reason.  lol! A moose hunt and halibut fishing trip is my dream! Cant wait to watch videos!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6667supersport

Have you guys hunted alaska before? How did you two come up with this hunt, how did you come up with location, the raft idea, etc. Very interested stuff. Are you planning on maybe doing it again ?


----------



## The Doob

Just discovered this thread - watched all four videos back to back and pretty much p***ed away the jobs that I had planned to do this morning :chillin:.

I have really enjoyed your adventure but as you indicated, hunting appears to be the priority lowest on the totem pole. Fortunately, you were even able to make that happen. Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottywolverine

Great stuff!! Helps pass the time while sitting at work waiting for the 15th.:coolgleam


----------



## tjstebb

I have watched all 4 videos at least 3 times I LOVE IT! Way better than any hunting show on tv. You 2 seem to adapt to the elements so well! I could only dream of doing something like this. I have trouble putting my groups yearly hunt together and that consist of just finding a cabin near our hunting grounds and looking at few topo maps to find some decent ground. I could not imagine how much planning goes into a trip like yours. What a fantastic job you guys did!


 tjstebb


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

6667supersport said:


> Have you guys hunted alaska before? How did you two come up with this hunt, how did you come up with location, the raft idea, etc. Very interested stuff. Are you planning on maybe doing it again ?


Supersport, No we had never been to Ak before, we did 2 years of research and studying to develop this trip. Once we narrowed down our realistic goals and expectations for our budget and physical capabilities, We used Larry Bartlett and Pristine Ventures as a hunt planner for trustworthy recon and scouting information. www.pristineventures.com 
He helped pick out an area for us from his knowledge and experience and did on the ground recon of the river characteristics and confirmed that there was game. Then he helped with some of the logistics and boat recommendations etc.
I started planning my next Alaska hunting trip before I even left for home. :xzicon_sm


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

tjstebb said:


> I have watched all 4 videos at least 3 times I LOVE IT! Way better than any hunting show on tv. You 2 seem to adapt to the elements so well! I could only dream of doing something like this. I have trouble putting my groups yearly hunt together and that consist of just finding a cabin near our hunting grounds and looking at few topo maps to find some decent ground. I could not imagine how much planning goes into a trip like yours. What a fantastic job you guys did!
> 
> 
> tjstebb


I am really glad you guys are enjoying! One thing about hunting in Alaska, It can be the most rewarding hunt experience ever imagined, but it takes a very serious commitment to put it all together. Its a L O N G journey...I was obsessed with research, preperation and planning for over a year before we put our feet on the ground. Really learned a LOT of good lessons that should make the next trip even more memorable!!


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

beer and nuts said:


> I didn't go back through the thread to see if this has already been mentioned or not, but what camera(s) were you using and what program are you using to edit the film??? Thanks


We really thought hard about our weight on our gear list. In the end we used 3 cameras...

Camera 1 was an Iphone 4s believe it or not and that is most of what you see in the episodes.

Camera 2 was a GoPro Hero 2 HD that ate batteries like the cookie monster :rant:

Camera 3 was a Sony pocket camera, the kind you can buy anywhere...

For the production I am using Windows Live Movie Maker that comes standard with the latest version of Windows that I have, I think its XP...

I have never filmed a hunt before and this is my first attempt at making a production out of it. Its really fun though...


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Episode 5 is really close... I will try to get it out before I go to Deer Camp tomorrow! 
Just gotta do the final touches after work tonight


----------



## QDMAMAN

tobusyhavinfun said:


> "Sometimes you find yourself out in the middle of nowhere and sometimes out in the middle of nowhere you find yourself."
> 
> For that 10 days in the bush, Thoughts about work or personal problems and all of those outside stress factors in your life do not exist. Your mind is totally focused on one thing only, Shelter, Fire, Water, Food, and hunting, in that order.
> 
> Great fun is an understatement, A trip like this changes your life perspective...


Wow! Well said!
This is one of the best threads that I've ever followed on this site. I'm amazed that I didn't stumble on to it sooner, but then...I would have had to wait for each episode! Now all I have to wait for is the final chapter!
I light of the recent holiday honoring our fine military personal, past and present, I'd like to thank you for your service. It looks as though the service prepared you well for this adventure.

Big T


----------



## reddog719

Thank you for sharing your hunt with us. It was an amazing hunt from just what we saw I cant imagine what it was like to be there. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jasona44

Any ideas why I can't watch the videos on my phone? I have watched videos on vimeo before and didn't have a problem

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monroeboy1

tobusyhavinfun said:


> 65" Bull in Interior Alaska using Packrafts to access a creek that had previously never been hunted.
> 
> Seen you on Paul Goodnaugh's show last night ,I didn't watch it when it first aired, beautiful Moose, and the nice buck you shot in Ohio.



I seen you on Paul Goodnaugh's show last night,I didn't get to watch it when it first aired,But damn that is a big moose....and a nice buck you shot in Ohio. Congrat's


----------



## reddog719

Who was the group that u put on episode 5 I liked there song?


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Thanks for the compliments guys, I have not even seen the show, Hope I didnt look like too much of a dork, I sure know I felt like one. I have never been one to brag but sometimes its fun to try and share such a fun experience.


----------



## obeRON

Haven't watched the episodes yet and I just got done going thru the 6 pages of the thread. You keep saying this area was previously unhunted, how do you know this?


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

obeRON said:


> Haven't watched the episodes yet and I just got done going thru the 6 pages of the thread. You keep saying this area was previously unhunted, how do you know this?


I guess I dont have proof, but 40 mile air is the only Bush Flight company who operates in this region. They have been flying the area for over 40 years and they had never flown anyone into this drainage for a float hunt for caribou or moose. They did mention that they have had a few grizzly hunters in the drainage but that was spring time when water levels were floatbale with big rafts.


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

reddog719 said:


> Who was the group that u put on episode 5 I liked there song?


Band named Clutch - the song is "regulator"


----------



## jampg

All I can say is Wow! What an awesome adventure. You guys are truly heroes. This is a trip that I can only dream of. Thank you very much for sharing your journey. Awesome job guys. The music choice was great. Thanks again....


----------



## Hemidan

WOW....Congrats and great video and story


----------



## Ggb

tobusyhavinfun said:


> Its been one heck of a season...Got this guy on my Ohio lease monday
> 
> He measured out at 161 1/8


Sweet! Congrats on both trophies. I'm jealous.


----------



## dgreiner99

Next Bite said:


> Great job on the hunt and putting the video together! I had to watch all of them one right after the other. I am impressed by your ability to adapt and persevere. Without that it would not have mattered what raft you had as there are always challenges and obstacles on a hunt like this yet you remained calm. Did I see a bow in the raft in one of the videos?


 
I'll second that 

Really enjoyed watching the videos and being a part of that adventure. I know videoing is extremely challenging on a hunt, let alone one as self dependent as you needed to be for that one.

I'm glad you gave us a play by play of the kill too (in the thread), I was wondering how that unfolded while watching the video. 

I'm sure it it seems like you both got that bull no matter who pulled the trigger. Team effort.

Thanks again.


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Team effort is totally the best way to describe the feeling. 

That would be my advice to anyone goint to Alaska for their first experience at Moose hunting. Going DIY is hard enough but to expect 2 newbies like us to just set out and go 2x2 on the first attempt is kinda asking a lot. Especially since you cannot fathom how Big a Critters they are and how much work it takes after you pull the trigger. The actual hunting part of the game is not overly difficult if you can keep your composure and not get discouraged. Keeping your head in the game 100% of the time is how successfull Moose hunters do well. All of the experienced moose hunters we talked to would constantly mimic the same message. "Be Patient" "Just keep hunting all the way to the end" "Dont get frustrated" "It will happen when you least expect it". All of those held true on our hunt and it made sense now that I look back on it all. Its easy to start getting frustrated after 7 or 8 days of no action but it only takes 1 minute to change the entire game


----------

